# Waverunner Audio - Seven Days



## Rv5 (Oct 16, 2018)

Seven Days sample libraries : Seven sample libraries released once a day for seven days. For every sale, we plant a tree.

To celebrate the launch of Seven Days 2020 (this year one library a week for seven weeks), the 2018 lineup is now 50% off for a limited time.

The discount also applies to the bundle deal meaning it's up to 35% off (just £77) for all seven libraries when purchased as a bundle

Thanks to all for the support and helping us plant a forest.




SHOP >>​DAY 1 - Chanterelle Trumpet
DAY 2 - Rosehip Vibraphone
DAY 3 - Solo Voice: Kat
DAY 4 - Rhodes '73
DAY 5 - The Alder Violin
DAY 6 - John's Guitar
DAY 7 - The Alder Cello



- - - - - -

Seven sample libraries. For every sale, Hometree.ie plant a tree.

- - - - - -



SHOP >>

- - - - - - -
SUPPORT
- - - - - - -

All our libraries currently require the full version of Kontakt (5.6+).
We're using the new Pulse downloader app which you'll need to download the Seven Days libraries. Download Pulse.


Please email [email protected]
Or drop in to facebook chat: Waverunner Audio Facebook
Operating here on GMT mainly between the hours of 10am - 10pm (mon-fri)

- - - - - - -


#midiart playthrough. Performed in one take using a multi made with libraries from Seven Days:



//​


----------



## robgb (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice promo!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Oct 16, 2018)

interesting potentially....
the brass / horns and guitar are nice libs that find use with me from time to time


....maybe Sting? :D


----------



## mouse (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice sounds!


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 16, 2018)

When does this start (or is "soon" the best we get )


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 21, 2018)

robgb said:


> Nice promo!


Thanks Rob, always been into filming/editing (the drone shots aren't me, though would love to get myself one) and will always jump at the chance to put something together like this. Having a trailer done by a friend, he's incredible/award winning so looking forward to seeing that.



mouse said:


> Nice sounds!


Thanks mouse - all from the libraries that'll be coming in the fundraiser



Eptesicus said:


> When does this start (or is "soon" the best we get )



... soon


----------



## fiestared (Oct 21, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hey all, excited to announce my first fund raiser with Waverunner Audio. Check below for the teaser and check back soon for some more information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very touching, when it's about nature, animals, you hit me direct in the heart. I had a good time with your teaser, images and of course music... Good luck


----------



## ism (Oct 21, 2018)

Are here violins? I thought I saw a violin.


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 31, 2018)

Excited to share a beaut of a track by Allen Constantine, featuring the libraries that will be launched with Seven Days.



I hope you enjoy, releases should start within the week.

Ross


----------



## mouse (Oct 31, 2018)

This sounds beautiful


----------



## Allen Constantine (Oct 31, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Excited to share a beaut of a track by Allen Constantine, featuring the libraries that will be launched with Seven Days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





These libraries are so unique! It was an absolute pleasure working and getting inspired by their sound! Thank you for having me on board! 

Looking forward to the release!


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 31, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Excited to share a beaut of a track by Allen Constantine, featuring the libraries that will be launched with Seven Days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terrific work


----------



## stfciu (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow. When it will be on exactly? I cannot wait to help plant my first "sample" tree.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 3, 2018)

if we want to plant trees, it better be soon..... 

or is it on other parts of the planet then europe? :D


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 3, 2018)

Playthrough showcasing some of the patches from the upcoming libraries, played through in one take:

​


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 4, 2018)

stfciu said:


> Wow. When it will be on exactly? I cannot wait to help plant my first "sample" tree.



Launching tomorrow (Monday 5th)!



Silence-is-Golden said:


> if we want to plant trees, it better be soon.....
> 
> or is it on other parts of the planet then europe? :D



The next planting session is the coming Spring, so hopefully we'll get a few extra in the ground pretty soon!


----------



## stfciu (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes! It's early in the morning and there it is. Chanterelle Trumpet as day 1. Looks delicious


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 5, 2018)

Introducing the Chanterelle Trumpet. A soft, smokey, delicate solo trumpet recorded super dry. Eight articulations including a very playable legato, sustain inspired by Morse code, and of course, horses.

Calling in on some serious trumpeting talent, we captured unique articulations focusing on an often overlooked dynamic of the trumpet. Expertly recorded by Adaq Khan, a leading orchestral engineer here in the UK. The result is a soft, intimate and unique sound offering new and inspiring trumpet flavours.









AVAILABLE NOW​
Articulations:

Legato
Short
Sustain
Morse Code
Random Vibrato
Muted Random Vibrato
Growls
Horses

Recorded at 96k, presented at 24bit/48k
600mb (Kontakt compressed from 1.3gb)


----------



## stfciu (Nov 5, 2018)

Bought it faster than official announcement


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 5, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Introducing the Chanterelle Trumpet. A soft, smokey, delicate solo trumpet recorded super dry. Eight articulations including a very playable legato, sustain inspired by Morse code, and of course, horses.
> 
> Calling in on some serious trumpeting talent, we captured unique articulations focusing on an often overlooked dynamic of the trumpet. Expertly recorded by Adaq Khan, a leading orchestral engineer here in the UK. The result is a soft, intimate and unique sound offering new and inspiring trumpet flavours.
> 
> ...




Very nice and a steal for that price. Ordered and downloading.


----------



## Nicola74 (Nov 5, 2018)

Bought, can't wait to play...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 5, 2018)

Rv5: sent you a pm, would be great if you could have a look at.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Nov 5, 2018)

WoW! Can't wait to try it tonight!


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 5, 2018)

New special promo for Seven Days featuring a wonderful track by J. Gabriel Rodrigues



Thanks all for the feedback so far. Looking forward to sharing the remaining libraries over the coming week!​


----------



## rottoy (Nov 5, 2018)

Bought and downloading. Your sampling venture excites me like nothing else!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 5, 2018)

As always, a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Patch fix for Chanterelle Trumpet:

The 'Muted Rand Vib' patch isn't hooked up to the FX as it should be. For anyone who has purchased before 8pm GMT, you can download the new patch http://www.waverunneraudio.com/pubdl/Muted%20Rand%20Vib.nki (here.)

Simply replace the existing 'Muted Rand Vib.nki' . Any purchases made after 8pm GMT includes the updated fix.

Ross


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 5, 2018)

How does this promotion work? How long are the prices available for? Is it just for one day or are they all £10 for the whole 7 days?

Not sure i can afford them all but certainly interested in getting a few and want to see which i need the most


----------



## Quasar (Nov 5, 2018)

Cool promo, cool trumpet. Bought.

I've had 2FH Brass since it was first released and really like it. I would prefer manual downloads, but can live with the Pulse thingy if that's what you need to do.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 5, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> How does this promotion work? How long are the prices available for? Is it just for one day or are they all £10 for the whole 7 days?
> 
> Not sure i can afford them all but certainly interested in getting a few and want to see which i need the most



The last of the seven libraries will be release on the 11th, following which they'll be available at £10 for 1 week ending on the 18th November 11:59pm GMT after which they'll be up to £25 each. We'll continue to plant a tree per sale, potentially more depending how things go.



Quasar said:


> Cool promo, cool trumpet. Bought.
> 
> I've had 2FH Brass since it was first released and really like it. I would prefer manual downloads, but can live with the Pulse thingy if that's what you need to do.



Thanks Quasar. Pulse allows some really useful controls over downloads and library management I think make it worth it, thanks for sticking with it. And hopefully you enjoy the rest to come.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 5, 2018)

And to conclude day 1, a great demo showcasing the Chanterelle Trumpet by Alexander Sparf


----------



## Nicola74 (Nov 6, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.
> 
> Patch fix for Chanterelle Trumpet:
> 
> ...


I have already bought It, buy I still have to download the library. Do I have anyway to install also the update?


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 6, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> And to conclude day 1, a great demo showcasing the Chanterelle Trumpet by Alexander Sparf




you got me with this one , a beautiful sound like Miles Davis ascenseur pour l'échafaud.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 6, 2018)

A distilled velvet sound of a remarkable instrument​


- - - - - - -





Available now








​


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 7, 2018)

Cinematic solo voice featuring ‘mmm’ legato, sustains and pad​


- - - - - - -





Available now



Featuring vocalist and composer Katherine Gillham






"Katherine is a composer and singer, specialising in contemporary music genres and scoring music for media. She performs as a piano vocalist throughout London, sings with London Contemporary Voices and records as a session vocalist for adverts, films, radio and video games worldwide. Katherine recently performed in the Royal Shakespeare Company's 2017/18 production of Titus Andronicus and is on the Estill Master Trainer (Estill Voice International) Pathway with The Voice Explained."​


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 7, 2018)

Man -- I am loving the smallness and focus of these libraries. Picked up the trumpet last night and am very excited to try it.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm very impressed with these little libraries. I've got one in the cart now.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 8, 2018)

These and previous releases from past all feel like small gems you just need to put together into shining jewelery.
Tried the beautiful and characteristic trumpet. Marvelous. 
Preparing for the other ones.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 8, 2018)

Rhodes '73 Mark I recorded via a SYNTHI = warm, fat, musical.
Four velocity layers, Five round robin, Random Release Triggers.

The oscillators of the Synthi tickle the signal of the Rhodes '73 giving a unique flavour to a familiar sound. A splash of the Synthi's spring 'verb is added for extra sparkle; the higher register takes on an almost celeste-like quality with the lower sounding warm enough to toast you on a winter's eve.

Available for just £10 until Nov 18th. For every sale we plant a tree.



- - - - - - -





AVAILABLE NOW

​


----------



## mouse (Nov 8, 2018)

These are beautiful!


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks to Alexander Sparf for another great demo, here showcasing Solo Voice: Kat

​


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 8, 2018)

Really loving the demos. Picked up the Trumpet and Solo Voice.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 9, 2018)

*The Alder Violin*
A solo violin library featuring expressive playing techniques. Performed by American violinist Jenavieve Vaga (after a chance meeting under a giant blue whale).

Articulations: *expressive* | *harmonic brush* | *harmonic sustains* | *low tide* | *trill maj* | *trill min*



- - - - - - -





AVAILABLE NOW ->



On my first trip to New York, I was invited to a performance at the Museum of Natural History, knowing nothing of the event. It turned out to be a group meditation held underneath a giant blue whale hanging in the 'whale room', quite an impressive setting. Part of the guided meditation included musicians weaving in and out of the audience with subdued and reflective sounds enticing the listener to delve deeper into a meditative state. Having quite the opposite effect, one of the performers caught my ear, the violin performance was incredible. After the show I introduced myself, and it turned out Jenavieve was not just part of the show, she was the music director. She'd recently returned from some London recording sessions and was interested in the 'Seven Days' fundraiser concept for Hometree. So we grabbed some drinks and a burrito and discussed.

In the spirit of the Seven Days libraries, we recorded a select few articulations distilling a particular sound, a particular 'voice'. Ones that offer up something inspiring, musical and unique. The result is the Alder Violin.​


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 9, 2018)

Loving these and will probably end up buying them all. Curious whether I can use the license on two machines? (I downloaded the trumpet to my laptop already but would like to be able to download and install on my desktop, too.)


----------



## stfciu (Nov 9, 2018)

It may be silly to praise this over and over but it feels like going back to pure sampling nature on its own. Terrific job.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 9, 2018)

Unbelievable beautiful, marvellous, full of personality, and so instantly playable, running out of words for these gems....play it to the trees and they will grow twice as fast as usual


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Loving these and will probably end up buying them all. Curious whether I can use the license on two machines? (I downloaded the trumpet to my laptop already but would like to be able to download and install on my desktop, too.)



Thank you Wally. The license covers use on 2 machines. Thank you for checking.



stfciu said:


> It may be silly to praise this over and over but it feels like going back to pure sampling nature on its own. Terrific job.



Ah, thank you! Much appreciated and certainly motivating.



KarlHeinz said:


> Unbelievable beautiful, marvellous, full of personality, and so instantly playable, running out of words for these gems....play it to the trees and they will grow twice as fast as usual



And another thank you - really do appreciate the kind feedback.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 10, 2018)

*
John's Guitar*
Welcoming John's Guitar to the Seven Day fundraiser. A warm nylon guitar sampled in the same room as 2 French Horns. Includes 3 microphone positions, finger pluck articulation at 3 dynamics, and an ethereal cinematic patch with short and pad articulation.



- - - - - - -




AVAILABLE NOW ->​



​
(PS: Anyone who bought John's Guitar during the Seven Days fundraiser will receive the difference back as it's now on the Seven Days lowered price)


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 10, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> *
> John's Guitar*
> Welcoming John's Guitar to the Seven Day fundraiser. A warm nylon guitar sampled in the same room as 2 French Horns. Includes 3 microphone positions, finger pluck articulation at 3 dynamics, and an ethereal cinematic patch with short and pad articulation.
> 
> ...




Is this one different from the one that was available before or is it the same one?


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 10, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Is this one different from the one that was available before or is it the same one?



This is the same one as available before; the only one out of the six not specifically created for the Seven Days fundraiser. It fits the ethos of the collection really well and offers people a chance to pick it up at the cheapest it'll ever be (and some tree's will be planted)!

There's a small update coming for John's Guitar and that'll include a main patch with the Seven Days interface, but not for a little while.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 10, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> This is the same one as available before; the only one out of the six not specifically created for the Seven Days fundraiser. It fits the ethos of the collection really well and offers people a chance to pick it up at the cheapest it'll ever be (and some tree's will be planted)!
> 
> There's a small update coming for John's Guitar and that'll include a main patch with the Seven Days interface, but not for a little while.



Thanks for the quick reply. I already have it, which is why I asked. Looking forward to the last little gem in this series.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 10, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> This is the same one as available before; the only one out of the six not specifically created for the Seven Days fundraiser. It fits the ethos of the collection really well and offers people a chance to pick it up at the cheapest it'll ever be (and some tree's will be planted)!
> 
> There's a small update coming for John's Guitar and that'll include a main patch with the Seven Days interface, but not for a little while.


Can't wait for the cello. I love the leaf drawings.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 10, 2018)

Great stuff these. Think i might go for the cello, guitar and trumpet before the promos end.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 11, 2018)

*The Alder Cello*
Performed by friend and cellist Lidia Alonso and recorded by Adaq Khan in Soho, London. Focusing on the delicate, the soft and the evocative. Inspired in part by the ocean and its many moods (bristeacha, low tide, swells, seagulls), the surfer community that support the Hometree project, and their nomadic and humble lifestyle. The Alder Cello contains some unique and inspiring articulations which coupled with the stacked reverb and delay options in the 'Seven Says GUI' allows for further exploration of ethereal and experimental cello textures.

Articulations: *sustains* | *harmonic sustains* | *delicate tremolo* | *low tide* | *bristeacha* | *Swell NV *|* Swell Vib *|* Seagulls


*
- - - - - - -



 
AVAILABLE NOW ->

​


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 11, 2018)

I was under the impression the cello would have legato (dont know where i got that from though). That is a shame. Can't complain for £10 though . Sounds lovely.

Was there not a discussion in another thread where you guys were doing a legato cello?


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 11, 2018)

Really interesting violin and cello textures, also the solo voice is very nice as well.


----------



## mouse (Nov 11, 2018)

Violin and cello are a bit Olafur Arnalds-y. Really nice velvety textures


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 11, 2018)

Love these delicate strings... maybe Waverunner will consider expanding upon these to fill a much needed hole.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 11, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Was there not a discussion in another thread where you guys were doing a legato cello?


Cello legato actually was mentioned in this thread, along with detache, portamento, gliss, and rebowing. All this suggests that there really might be more to come for The Alder Cello. Didn't legato eventually come for Two French Horns as an upgrade/update?


----------



## Guffy (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow, this cello is really lovely.
So much character. Very inspiring to use.
Love all the other libraries as well. Thanks


----------



## HBen (Nov 11, 2018)

Encountered a connection problem with Pulse, cannot register an account and start to download. Would you please take a look at that error, sent an email to support already, thanks!


----------



## paularthur (Nov 12, 2018)

<3


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 12, 2018)

@Rv5 is there a way to assign the vibrato control to CC1 for the cello sustains?


----------



## andrelafosse (Nov 12, 2018)

These all sound lovely! Can I ask how long the sale prices will last?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2018)

andrelafosse said:


> These all sound lovely! Can I ask how long the sale prices will last?



Until 18th November 11:59pm GMT


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 12, 2018)

...I was too slow. Thanks @Land of Missing Parts 



andrelafosse said:


> These all sound lovely! Can I ask how long the sale prices will last?


https://vi-control.net/community/th...s-day-7-alder-cello.75852/page-2#post-4301026


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> ...I was too slow. Thanks @Land of Missing Parts
> 
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...s-day-7-alder-cello.75852/page-2#post-4301026


Did you get any of these yet? I bought the vibes and they are just beautiful.

It looks like Ross doesn't do walkthroughs, so maybe I'll do a playthrough video with whatever I end up buying if folks would find it helpful.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 12, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Did you get any of these yet? I bought the vibes and they are just beautiful.
> 
> It looks like Ross doesn't do walkthroughs, so maybe I'll do a playthrough video with whatever I end up buying if folks would find it helpful.


Yes please for a walkthrough. I haven’t picked up any yet but vocals, cello and vibes are all on my radar. It’s a very generous price. How dry can you get the vibes? And is there a crossfade from motor off to on?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Yes please for a walkthrough. I haven’t picked up any yet but vocals, cello and vibes are all on my radar. It’s a very generous price. How dry can you get the vibes? And is there a crossfade from motor off to on?


Vibes can get dry-ish but the attack is soft, it's made to be more of an ethereal sounding instrument. I would think of this as a specialty library, not a main vibes library.

The motor is either on or off depending on the patch, so it can't be crossfaded but the possibility is there that it could be added in an update, or if you wanted to take the time to crossfade between two instances.

You can, however, control the rate of the motor with the modwheel, the bottom setting essentially being motor off, so as you raise it you can kind of control how much to mix in.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Nov 12, 2018)

I've got to play a little bit with the cello and I can say it's an absolutely lovely sounding instrument!
I also want to say that we recently had a conference/meeting for film composers in London with people coming from all over Europe and Waverunner Audio is the only company who directly supported us, even though it was the smallest of all the companies we contacted!

So not only those instruments are beautiful and will help planting trees, but Ross and Waverunner Audio are as genuine as it gets!


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 12, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Vibes can get dry-ish but the attack is soft, it's made to be more of an ethereal sounding instrument. I would think of this as a specialty library, not a main vibes library.



I agree, although the "Alt Hit" patch provides some sharper, plinkier sounds.

I had not noticed the thing about the mod wheel controlling the motor - very cool!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 12, 2018)

5 trees for me, really great sounding libraries.


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 13, 2018)

Some beautiful sounds here !
I really like the cello,violin and the guitar (I bought the last before). 
Maybe one suggestion for the cello: could it be possible to have a GUI button for the vibrato control ? It ca be useful to chose a permanent setting without using CC21. It can be very useful too for changing the CC number with midi learn (for exemple CC2 with breath controller) without tweaking you midi controller.
The Swell NV and Swell VIb do not react to CC1 dynamics ( according to the product patch , they must).
a manual ( or a pdf capture of the product page with a short description of each patch) could be useful too.
congratulations for this work !


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey everyone, first of all a massive thank you for the support and feedback, really moving. We'll be planting a little forest!

Apologies for the radio silence, have come down with a pretty intense illness, will pass but resting up so I'll be off for a few more days from here and support replies will be delayed. Thankfully it waited until the last day!

A few short notes: the plan was to release walkthroughs this week, delayed now but once they're up the fundraiser price will last another week.

Planned updates: assignable cc controls, potentially ADSR controls, keyswitching (further down the line), some sample tweaks. Additional cello and violin content (also further down the line), support and faq on the website. I suspect these libraries will be a bit like the saplings going in the ground - they'll grow and evolve over time.

Thanks all and see you soon.

Ross


----------



## frank_m (Nov 16, 2018)

All these instruments really sound lovely! Six more seedlings can be planted. Looking forward to the development of these libraries and future siblings ... Frank.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 16, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hey everyone, first of all a massive thank you for the support and feedback, really moving. We'll be planting a little forest!
> 
> Apologies for the radio silence, have come down with a pretty intense illness, will pass but resting up so I'll be off for a few more days from here and support replies will be delayed. Thankfully it waited until the last day!
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better Rv5. I'm just double checking, the intro prices will be extended another week, so until 11/25/18? Thanks.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 18, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I hope you feel better Rv5. I'm just double checking, the intro prices will be extended another week, so until 11/25/18? Thanks.



I would like to double check this also (ie the expiry of the £10 prices).


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 19, 2018)

Just want to say that I have really been enjoying the Alder Cello and the Trumpet. The Trumpet feels especially versatile to me and got me adding a little brass to tracks all weekend. Something about the Legato with the built in reverb and tape just feels great to me. Think I'll be picking up a few more of these before the week is over.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 19, 2018)

josephspirits said:


> Just want to say that I have really been enjoying the Alder Cello and the Trumpet. The Trumpet feels especially versatile to me and got me adding a little brass to tracks all weekend. Something about the Legato with the built in reverb and tape just feels great to me. Think I'll be picking up a few more of these before the week is over.


I got the trumpet too and although it sounds nice, the legato is in the p-mp range so that limits its usefulness for me. It's a very unpolished sound, which I find delightful and full of character. There are a bunch of fx patches too, but I mainly think I'll be using the legato and shorts.

Anyone who bought the Rhodes, would you mind sharing your thoughts? There's not a lot of info on the site.


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 19, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I hope you feel better Rv5. I'm just double checking, the intro prices will be extended another week, so until 11/25/18? Thanks.



Thank you LoMP. Fundraiser price will remain for the rest November just while I get back on it after the recovery break. Walkthroughs, reviews and more demos to come.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 29, 2018)

Are there any opinions on the Rhodes 73 or the Guitar? I'm still deciding whether or not to pick one (or both) of these up.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 29, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Are there any opinions on the Rhodes 73 or the Guitar? I'm still deciding whether or not to pick one (or both) of these up.


i picked up the guitar, but haven't played with it much (sans controller ATM) - sounds good though - can't give opinions on it in a track, but for 10 pounds, I would say it's worth it. Hopefully someone else can give you more holistic feedback .


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 30, 2018)

Darned it... I made it through Black Friday weekend without _many_ impulse purchases, only to notice this evening that these were still on sale!

Despite the fact that these are more "soundscape" than traditional instruments, I couldn't pass up the plaintive legato trumpet, and the violin with the growing vibrato seemed worth the risk. I grabbed the cello as well, just in case.

In addition to the more esoteric sounds, both the trumpet and violin have straight-forward legato instruments in the set, but the cello's sustain is really too whisper-quiet for traditional use. (*Edit:* _I mistakenly said "legato" instead of "sustain", fixed that_).

Not complaining, because it's exactly as advertised. Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone is curious.

Is there any chance that the raspy sound on the legato trumpet at A4 could be corrected?


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 30, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> Darned it... I made it through Black Friday weekend without _many_ impulse purchases, only to notice this evening that these were still on sale!
> 
> Despite the fact that these are more "soundscape" than traditional instruments, I couldn't pass up the plaintive legato trumpet, and the violin with the growing vibrato seemed worth the risk. I grabbed the cello as well, just in case.
> 
> ...



Hey David, thanks for your purchases. Will put A4 on the investigation list. Just to clarify regarding legato; the Chanterelle Trumpet is the only instrument of the range with legato. The cello and violin do not (currently) have legato. One of the more quiet patches is the Sustain patch - CC1 controls dynamics up (2 recorded dynamics) and CC21 controls vibrato, just comes to mind as the pp on that patch is whisper-quiet. CC control lists are in the product description on the site.



Land of Missing Parts said:


> Are there any opinions on the Rhodes 73 or the Guitar? I'm still deciding whether or not to pick one (or both) of these up.



Dropped you a PM LomP!


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 30, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Just to clarify regarding legato; the Chanterelle Trumpet is the only instrument of the range with legato.


Sorry, fixed that in the original post so there's no confusion in the future. I should have written _"sustain"_.

Thanks, and nice work!


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 30, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hey David, thanks for your purchases. Will put A4 on the investigation list. Just to clarify regarding legato; the Chanterelle Trumpet is the only instrument of the range with legato. The cello and violin do not (currently) have legato. One of the more quiet patches is the Sustain patch - CC1 controls dynamics up (2 recorded dynamics) and CC21 controls vibrato, just comes to mind as the pp on that patch is whisper-quiet. CC control lists are in the product description on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped you a PM LomP!




When is the last day for these promotional prices? i think you mentioned there may be some walkthroughs/videos before the promotion ends. Is that still happening?


----------



## Rv5 (Nov 30, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> When is the last day for these promotional prices? i think you mentioned there may be some walkthroughs/videos before the promotion ends. Is that still happening?



Hi, yes. Unfortunately that illness knocked everything out of sync (would have been a different approach to the walkthroughs though, no voice and mostly delusional), the good news is the promo will last longer! The essence is getting the walkthroughs out before the promo price ends to give as many people as much of a chance to make informed decisions. Given current schedules I'd expect it to look like walkthroughs released by 20th of December (I'm currently away State-Side, hi New York!) and promo lasting the rest of 2018. Not quite as planned but thank you for your understanding.


----------



## HBen (Nov 30, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hi, yes. Unfortunately that illness knocked everything out of sync (would have been a different approach to the walkthroughs though, no voice and mostly delusional), the good news is the promo will last longer! The essence is getting the walkthroughs out before the promo price ends to give as many people as much of a chance to make informed decisions. Given current schedules I'd expect it to look like walkthroughs released by 20th of December (I'm currently away State-Side, hi New York!) and promo lasting the rest of 2018. Not quite as planned but thank you for your understanding.



Ross, I wish you all the very best, and hope you can get well soon. I am waiting for your following A2 horn series.


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 30, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hi, yes. Unfortunately that illness knocked everything out of sync (would have been a different approach to the walkthroughs though, no voice and mostly delusional), the good news is the promo will last longer! The essence is getting the walkthroughs out before the promo price ends to give as many people as much of a chance to make informed decisions. Given current schedules I'd expect it to look like walkthroughs released by 20th of December (I'm currently away State-Side, hi New York!) and promo lasting the rest of 2018. Not quite as planned but thank you for your understanding.



Thanks for the update, loving the instruments. Feel better!


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 30, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hi, yes. Unfortunately that illness knocked everything out of sync (would have been a different approach to the walkthroughs though, no voice and mostly delusional), the good news is the promo will last longer! The essence is getting the walkthroughs out before the promo price ends to give as many people as much of a chance to make informed decisions. Given current schedules I'd expect it to look like walkthroughs released by 20th of December (I'm currently away State-Side, hi New York!) and promo lasting the rest of 2018. Not quite as planned but thank you for your understanding.



Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear you were ill. 

The promo running longer is great news and i look forward to seeing some walkthroughs when they are available.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm launching a VI review channel this weekend, and since it sounds like people are looking for walkthroughs of the Waverunner instruments, I'll do those first. I purchased the trumpet, violin, cello, and guitar, so I'll do at least two of those to start. Feel better Ross!

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 1, 2018)

ScarletJerry said:


> I'll do at least two of those to start.


Awesome. If you are deciding on which two to review, I'd cast my vote for cello as one. I might tackle a couple as well.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 1, 2018)

Took the cello, trumpet & vibraphone.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 1, 2018)

My plan is to do the trumpet later tonight, followed by the violin and cello. I would do the guitar, but that's actually been out for a while.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 2, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hi, yes. Unfortunately that illness knocked everything out of sync (would have been a different approach to the walkthroughs though, no voice and mostly delusional), the good news is the promo will last longer! The essence is getting the walkthroughs out before the promo price ends to give as many people as much of a chance to make informed decisions. Given current schedules I'd expect it to look like walkthroughs released by 20th of December (I'm currently away State-Side, hi New York!) and promo lasting the rest of 2018. Not quite as planned but thank you for your understanding.


I hope you can get well too


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 2, 2018)

OK - the walkthrough of the Chanterelle Trumpet is ready! I'm also launching my new Youtube Channel, The Digital Music Source, where I'll be doing other VI walkthroughs and sharing things that I learned though the years. Let me know what you think:



-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi Jerry.
Good initiative, I can't imagine the endeavour of launching your own channel.

Here's a piece of constructive criticism :
- Make the sound louder i.e. consistent to the level of your voice
- Maybe a more detailed introduction : release date, price, typical usage, more about the developer, link on video
- I'd suggest to put the closing tune first, right after the introduction, and before the walkthrough
- Maybe speak with more energetic, positive tone
- When you demo, try to vary your playing style : legato, staccato, various velocities, modwheel range, etc. Listeners like also catchy tunes (ie borrowing famous OST) over "fiddling around with playing"
- On the wrap-up, what you like / dislike, how it compares to competitor in the price range.

Anyway, for me, it's thumb up & subscribe. 

_Besides, I bought Chanterelle too and it's really soft, suited for ambient jazz._
_I needed a sharp trumpet to use in a pop mix and found out that the native Logic Pro X Session Horn is surprisingly very good & versatile._


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 3, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> Hi Jerry.
> Good initiative, I can't imagine the endeavour of launching your own channel.
> 
> Here's a piece of constructive criticism :
> ...




Thanks @LowweeK ! I really appreciate your feedback, and I’m going to update the video to incorporate some of your suggestions. You are absolutely correct about the volume levels, and while I don’t have time to update my vocal tone, I will pay more attention to that in the next video.

I appreciate your suggestion about the ending song, but I purposely put the closing tune at the end because I want all of my videos to end with a tip or trick, then show how it would work with a musical example. I’ll continue to do that, then evaluate that after a few videos.

I’m going to do the Alder violin and cello next in episode two, then I have something fun planned for episode three!

Thanks for the like and the subscription. I’m hoping that my channel will be useful to the VI community. I appreciate all the help that people gave me over the years, so it feels good to contribute something back.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 9, 2018)

As promised, I created a walkthrough of the WA Alder Violin, including an example where you can hear it over a track of 8DIO's Agitado Sordino Strings. This episode also contains a special preview of an upcoming episode at the end the video - a special review of three different libraries working together to create an epic sound. This one will be fun to create...



-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 10, 2018)

allthough for my needs I don not need a review of these smaller (and budget wise not a big obstacle) but I welcome you as a new reviewer of sample libs.

Your presentation is much more to my liking: pleasent, no monotonous tone or overly exited. And you take the time to say whats needed, including rests, emphasis etc, which in our current age seems to become a dying property.
All these fast paced presentatiins where everyone seems to suffer adhd ( no offence intended) and are apperently all good swimmers because they can take a gulp of breath that lasts the entire video.

So hopefully you will do more vids of libs like spitfire, strezov, 8dio, vsl, etc....

Good luck with your channel


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 10, 2018)

@Silence-is-Golden Thank you for your feedback and encouragement. I really appreciate it!

To answer your questions - yes, I am planning to review larger sample libraries, beginning in episode #4. I do a have a few of them, from companies like Cinesamples, 8dio, Soundiron, Realitone, etc. Because I'm a hobbyist and primarily an educator, I don't own any of the very expensive libraries like Symphobia or Afflatus. I decided to start with the small libraries from Waverunner Audio because people on the forum were looking for walkthrough videos, and none of them existed. I wanted to give something back to musicians on this forum, many of who helped me through the years.

My goal is to do video reviews that are high quality, really demo the different articulations of the instrument, and are edited properly. They take a lot of time to create, so that's another reason I decided to start small.

I also want to do reviews that show how different instruments can be used together, even pairing Kontakt instruments with iOS music apps. I'm hoping that people may learn something new or perhaps be inspired to think about adding a new VI to their collection, and I'm also hoping to have some fun along the way!

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you, @ScarletJerry... reviewing can be a selfless task, but the "laborers" are few!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 12, 2018)

I did a video walkthrough for the Rosehip Vibes, Solo Voice: Kat, John's Guitar, and Rhodes 73. It looks like ScarletJerry is doing videos on the rest.

(Now deleted)


----------



## josephspirits (Dec 12, 2018)

Great, thanks for the walkthroughs guys, I appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice job @Land of Missing Parts. I’m finishing the Alder Cello walkthrough by the end of the week, so we should be good to go!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 15, 2018)

OK - The Alder Cello walkthrough is done! You can check it out below. My next video will be a special Holiday episode, featuring a walkthrough of the Cinesamples Handbells instrument. It includes a demo of the library from a track in my Christmas album! That video should be up tomorrow.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Rv5 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey all, a big Happy New Year to you. Apologies for radio silence, was hoping to come back with more than 'health issues continue', but alas, as a one-man operation at present this means things are a little further delayed.

Thank you again for the encouraging feedback, well-wishes and to @ScarletJerry and @Land of Missing Parts for taking the time to do walkthroughs. Very happy to announce the Hometree folks will be planting enough trees to grow a small forest, a lasting legacy on the East Coast of Ireland for future generations to enjoy, so a big thank you. We'll track the progress of the planting and growth to report back to you.

Promo period for the seven libraries will end Sunday 20th 23:59 GMT. Everything else is a little playing it by ear at present, so to speak, but coming. Until then!

Ross


----------



## freecham (Jan 15, 2019)

Happy new year to you too ! We hope you can get well soon. Love your libraries ! You have captured not only the sounds but also the emotion of the instruments. Congratulations for your work and that of the musicians.


----------



## CGR (Jan 29, 2019)

I very rarely work with brass in my productions, but the Waverunner Audio Chanterelle Trumpet has such a beautiful tone, I thought I'd try a short 'cue' with it:


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 2, 2019)

Seven Days Libraries: March Sale

Spring is nearly here!
All seven libraries just £10 for our March sale.
As before, for every sale, we'll plant a tree.




SHOP >>​DAY 1 - Chanterelle Trumpet
DAY 2 - Rosehip Vibraphone
DAY 3 - Solo Voice: Kat
DAY 4 - Rhodes '73
DAY 5 - The Alder Violin
DAY 6 - John's Guitar
DAY 7 - The Alder Cello


----------



## CGR (Mar 2, 2019)

Great instruments, and the more trees the better! I have relinked the Soundcloud demo cue I previously posted.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 2, 2019)

Really want Alder Violin and Cello !!  
Still checking my system before adding Chanterelle Trumpet.
Thought I grabbed that long ago ….


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks again for the kind words and messages coming in! Sharing a short but beaut track featuring the Alder Violin and Solo Voice: Kat from UK composer/producer CJ Mirra (also my brother). Definitely going to sample that guitar!


----------



## freecham (Mar 12, 2019)

Rv5 said:


> Definitely going to sample that guitar!



Very good idea !
Here my little input, an intimate jazz track featuring John's guitar, Alder cello and Chanterelle Trumpet (and a few Ivy Carpenter trombone at the end)


----------



## skythemusic (Mar 14, 2019)

Missed these before but picked up the trumpet, cello and vibes. Thanks for the walk through videos...


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 19, 2019)

Gah, missed this again. Thought this was running for the whole of March.


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Gah, missed this again. Thought this was running for the whole of March.


Well we can't have that! Some others have messaged the same, so as some have requested, it's for a good cause and March is my birthday month (feel free to send me cake), the sale is extended until the end of March.

This'll be the last one at £10 on this range. Some updates to come.


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 20, 2019)

That's great that they have extended it. Was moving house Dec/Jan so forgot to pick these up in the first sale. Just picked up the cello, guitar and trumpet which are the ones i had my eye on. The demos sound great.


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 20, 2019)

poetd said:


> Happy Birthday for March.
> 
> Big fan of these. The quality is very high. Any plans to extend them with more articulations etc?



Thank you, yes some of the libraries will be having additional content added. Tomorrow recording some additional content for the Alder Violin with roll outs in May.


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 21, 2019)

Rv5 said:


> Thank you, yes some of the libraries will be having additional content added. Tomorrow recording some additional content for the Alder Violin with roll outs in May.



What is the extra content? will there be legato?

Also, do you ever plan to add legato to either of the violin or cello?


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 22, 2019)

What kind of rubbish is this Pulse app? Been trying to download the trumpet and cello all afternoon, but nothing is happening. It just seems to be stuck at "download starting now" ?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 22, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> What kind of rubbish is this Pulse app? Been trying to download the trumpet and cello all afternoon, but nothing is happening. It just seems to be stuck at "download starting now" ?



Hey there! This is a bug that a very small number of users are experiencing right now (which sucks) whereby the app will be stuck on "download starting" and not doing anything further. We're releasing a fix very soon which will resolve this (along with a massive number of additional improvements). If you contact Waverunner Audio in the meantime, they'll be able to provide you with manual download links.

Again, we're sorry this is happening and its not OK that you experienced this. We're working as quick as we can to get the fix out to you. Your app will auto update once the new version is released.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 22, 2019)

Same problem here with the downloader. Hopefully you can solve this and thanks that you joined the thread, pulsedownloader.
I sent a mail to Waverunner.


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hey all, apologies for the issues with the Pulse downloader at the moment, and thanks @pulsedownloader for dropping in. 

While waiting for the update/fix for those encountering problems, for new purchases I've activated manual downloads, so once purchased the libraries will be added to the 'downloads' section of 'my account' at www.waverunneraudio.com 

Thanks for bearing with me - those who have emailed have received manual download links, and anyone having issues please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Ross


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 11, 2019)

Did I hear someplace there maybe a Black Friday sale on these 😀


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 13, 2019)

motomotomoto said:


> Did I hear someplace there maybe a Black Friday sale on these 😀



Thanks for the interest! Not sure, but looks like the answer is 'in a way' - checking the date it seems this year's Seven Days may fall around Black Friday, and during the promo the year 1 range will be available at discount. Pushing through for an earlier release and no planned Black Friday sales, but dates may align.


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi all!

To celebrate the launch of Seven Days 2020 (this year one library a week for seven weeks), the 2018 lineup is now 50% off for a limited time.

The discount also applies to the bundle deal meaning it's up to another 35% off (just £77) for all seven libraries when purchased as a bundle​




SHOP >>

DAY 1 - Chanterelle Trumpet
DAY 2 - Rosehip Vibraphone
DAY 3 - Solo Voice: Kat
DAY 4 - Rhodes '73
DAY 5 - The Alder Violin
DAY 6 - John's Guitar
DAY 7 - The Alder Cello


,
Ross


----------

